# Looking for instructions on building a fume hood with scrubb



## Metaphore (Oct 18, 2014)

Could someone please point me to a good guide for building a fume hood with a scrubber? Thank you all very much!


----------



## nickvc (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe 4metals wrote and drew a good description of one, try the search function top right and use 4 metals as the author.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 20, 2014)

Nick is right - as a new member you really need to take more of your own time searching for your info - its all here you just gotta look --- in this case if you would have looked through the titles of the first page of this section (Build your own Equipment) you would have found it about half way down the page :!: 

This link will take you to that posting :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=19965 (now you don't have to hit the back button to get back to the front page of "build your own equipment" & scroll down to the middle of the page) :roll: 

if that's not enough info for you use the search function as advised - don't expect me to do more of it for you --- when you have a question because you don't understand something &/or are running into some kind of problem ask & we will be more then glad to help you --- but asking others to help you with doing your own research is not well received here - its not our job to spend our time searching for information for you - we don't mind taking our time helping with problems &/or things you might have trouble understanding

Kurt


----------

